# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  حبيب، خاطب ، زوج

## أميرة قوس النصر

الفرق بين الحبيب والخاطب والمتزوج 



الهدف في حياته : 



الحبيب : أن يرضيها 

الخاطب : أن يرضي والدتها 

المتزوج : أن يرضى الله عنه و يأخذ أحدهما 



نظرته إلى الدبلة : 



الحبيب : حلم 

الخطيب : عبء مادي 

المتزوج : بتعمل حساسية !! 



أكثر بضاعة يشتريها : 



الحبيب : الورد 

الخطيب : الحلويات 

الزوج : حفاضات بامبرز 



في صالة السينما : 



الحبيب : ينظر في عينيها 

الخطيب : يمسك يدها 

الزوج : يتابع الفيلم 



طلباتها بالنسبة له : 



الحبيب : فرض عين 

الخطيب : أوامر رئاسية 

الزوج : كلام نسوان 



متى يفكر في الطلاق 



الحبيب : عند طنط 

الخطيب : عند إصرارهم على الطلبات الحالية 

الزوج : فقط عندما يكون مستيقظ أو نائم 



إسمها على موبايله: 



الحبيب : BABY 

الخطيب : المدام 

الزوج : الحكومة 



الجحيم بالنسبة له: 



الحبيب : مكان لا يراها فيه يوميا 

الخطيب : مكان يرى فيه حماته المتطلبة 

الزوج : حياته الحالية 



أهم صورة على هاتفه الجوال: 



الحبيب: الشجرة التي إلتقيا عندها أول مرة 

الخطيب : صورة ( الشبكة) التي تزيد عن 25 ألف جنيه 

الزوج : صورة سلاف فواخرجي 



ما هو الخلع ؟ 

الحبيب : حكم بالإعدام 

الخطيب : إهانة للكرامة 

الزوج : نصر من الله وفتح قريب

----------


## keana

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مهضومه يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## عُبادة

:Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و الله بتوجع

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مسكين الزوج :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

**


*عشان هيك الواحد لازم يتجوز و يحب مع بعض...*

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Smile:

----------


## جسر الحياة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

*أكثر بضاعة يشتريها : 



الحبيب : الورد 

الخطيب : الحلويات 

الزوج : حفاضات بامبرز* 
*فرق كبير بينهم والله*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## nawayseh

> الفرق بين الحبيب والخاطب والمتزوج 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ما هو الخلع ؟ 
> 
> الحبيب : حكم بالإعدام 
> 
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## علاء سماره

ههههههههههههههههههههه


حلوه كثير
بس لازم مانذكر الطلاق والخلع

----------


## shams spring

هههههههههههههه يا حرامكم ليش هيك دائما بتشوهو سمعة الزواج

----------


## totoalharbi

ههههههه يسلموووووو ع الموضوع الحلو

----------


## اليتيم العماني

أشياء واقعية , ملموسة , شكرا لك .

----------

